

Calculus using Racket in 10 minutes - gmaster1440
http://markfayngersh.com/post/1062137870/calculus-using-racket-in-10-minutes

======
shadytrees
It seems like writing a symbolic differentiation routine is the new FizzBuzz,
which is JUST FINE BY ME.

